# Lost - 3 HUSKIES



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

all three wolf grey, mum 4yrs and two daughters 18 months, all brown eyes. Owners daughter took them for a walk in Tollcross Park Glasgow and let them off :O

Needless to say they took off and are still missing 

anyone hears anything give me a shout. Owner is gutted


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh no . 
That's very near us too, hopefully they'll find them - before someone less trustworthy does . Fingers crossed xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> all three wolf grey, mum 4yrs and two daughters 18 months, all brown eyes. Owners daughter took them for a walk in Tollcross Park Glasgow and let them off :O
> 
> Needless to say they took off and are still missing
> 
> anyone hears anything give me a shout. Owner is gutted


That's awful, but shame on the owner for letting them off lead. Some people just don't learn till it's too late, I hope they find them soon poor girlies


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> That's awful, but shame on the owner for letting them off lead. Some people just don't learn till it's too late, I hope they find them soon poor girlies


It was the owner's daughter, not the owner.

Poor girls, I do hope they are found soon. Luckily, they should be quite easy to spot.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh no how awful, hope these girls are found soon.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

the dogs have NEVER been allowed off, owners daughter was showing off to her mates 

still missing


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a stupid girl, she must have known the dogs weren't supposed to be off lead... I bet she is in BIG trouble.

I hope they are found, keep us updated.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

any news?


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in glasgow too (west end), I'll phone round anyone I know in the east end and get them to keep an eye out...


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

*DOGS FOUND!* 

roaming loose at the back end of Easterhouse where it backs onto fields, they were reported and scanned, now safe at home


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad they were found, I figured being three huskies they would be hard to miss!


----------



## j0j022 (Jan 27, 2010)

Phew what a huge relief! Glad all is ok.


----------



## aleexa (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor girls, I'm glad it ended well.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm glad they ended up in safe hands too!!
i know Glasgow can be a hard place, they well and truly could of ended up in the wrong ones.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

just caught up with this thread and so glad they've been found safely :thumbup:


----------

